# Anyone moved from TT to 911(996)



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

After three and a half years of fantastic TT ownership I am starting to get itchy feet and am considering a used 911(996)
looking at around the Â£40k-Â£45k mark

Can anyone reccomend a good site/forum (apart from this one of course  )

Are there any recognised problems, what are essential/desirable levels of eqiuipment e.g PSM, manual or automatic etc etc.

any advice would be appreciated


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Hmmm. The thing about the 996 is that there are so, so many options. It all depends what model you're looking at - kits, colours, trims, specs etc

I would honestly say that you need to look carefully at each car, test drive it and assess it on its own merits. Personally, I would go for a narrow body, as little tarted up as possible. Not easy. If you've only got Â£45k to spend, you can get a newer car from an OPC at that sort of price.

Don't believe it's hard edged though - it's not. Buy a 993 if you want something truly sporty.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

check out http://www.rennteam.com/


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

jgray,

Same as you I got itchy feet after 3 years TT ownership and changed mine for a 996, I got an 02 plate Carrera 2 cabrio. I allways fancied a cabrio and of all the makes/models liked the look of the 996 the best.

As Vernan says they come with so many options its hard to do a like for like comparisom on two used models. Mine came with upgraded stereo, CD player and design classic wheels, at least I think thats what they are called.

For Forums have a look at the Porsche Club GB Forum, theres a few knowledgeable people on there, but I still look at this forum, much more entertaining :wink:

If you venture into an OPC be prepared for a shock, compared to Audi dealers their salesmen are helpfull and WILL ring you when they say they will.

Have fun, its allways good fun looking round for a new car, saying that the first one I seriously looked at I brought, it was just the right car at the right time.

E


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

there is also the uk site www.911uk.com with tons of 911's for sale !


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Posche Bournemouth have a lovely basalt black 51 2wd coupe for Â£45kodd. That'd do for me.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

With this budget, I'd suggest the 993 instead of the 996.

The 996 has some very serious technical issues which Porsche refuses to address. Like RMS failure for one and crankshaft failure for another. EXPENSIVE!!!

Unless you get a GT3, whose engine is completely different from the 996, I'd stay away from the 996. FWIW, I bought a 993 RS after trying out the GT3. (More raw than GT3.) Still own the TTRQ.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Jgray I know you work virtually next door to Dane Audi, go and look at the TT sport which they have in the showroom v. nice. They also have one in all black which according to the sales man is going out as a demo shortly


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

I was originally holding back for the RS4 but the Â£50k+ price tag for a 4 door saloon effectivley put me off.

Hence looking around for somthing else, I do like the look of the 996 and there does seem to be quite a lot around on the dealer network around the Â£45-Â£50k mark

Thanks for your suggestions so far guys


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

fastasflip said:


> Jgray I know you work virtually next door to Dane Audi, go and look at the TT sport which they have in the showroom v. nice. They also have one in all black which according to the sales man is going out as a demo shortly


Cheers Fastaflip, I am not exactly sold on the idea of a car that has a different coloured roof to the rest of the body. :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

jgray said:


> I was originally holding back for the RS4 but the Â£50k+ price tag for a 4 door saloon effectivley put me off.
> 
> Hence looking around for somthing else, I do like the look of the 996 and there does seem to be quite a lot around on the dealer network around the Â£45-Â£50k mark
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions so far guys


Jgray, may i suggesst a 997 

if you are willing to spend Â£50k, perhaps the rest of the cash could be on Hire Purchase?

go on, you only live once!!


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> jgray said:
> 
> 
> > I was originally holding back for the RS4 but the Â£50k+ price tag for a 4 door saloon effectivley put me off.
> ...


Dr_Parmar

If you ever fancy doing a swap for a three year old TT, I will happily oblige


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

For second hand Porsche's have a look at www.911virgin.com This is where James May from Top Gear recently bought a 911, and is a very interesting site. Have a look Here

HTH

Regards


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Don't buy anything unless it has a proper Porsche warranty...3rd party warranties won't cover anywere near the cost of a major failure.

As Monique has mentioned, the water cooled Porsches - Boxsters, 996/7's have the potential to damage your finances - engine failures are far more common than will be admitted by owners and OPC's alike...mine blew at 13k - plenty others on the related forums with similar stories.

I hate to sound so negative, but If I had the known what I know now I'd have bought a 993

Porsche - totally different driving experience to the Audi - inc sales and servicing
Hope you get a good one 

Jackie x


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

I went from a TT to a 996 (Turbo, X50) - fantastic car with outstanding performance, handling and looks to match!

I had it for about 8 months, but got itchy feet and felt compelled to move on (can't really explain why tbh!), and went after a Ferrari - initially i wanted a 360 but after some thought comparing prices/likely depreciation due to 430 and driving both a 360 and 355 back to back i went for a 355 spider. I did have both for a while but it was getting very impratical so i chopped in the 996 Turbo and got a cayenne (i know there are very mixed opinons on this car but it serves a purpose for me (golf mainly!!) and the wife and kids love it. I drive the ferrari a lot less than i did the 911 - which is good as it makes it more special when i do take it out (i was driving the 911 everyday).

The 911 was an awesome car, and as an allrounder i dont think it can be beaten (i certainly couldnt drive the 355 every day!) - the power of the Turbo was stunning and i do miss that g-force rush 

I cant speak to the technical issues with the 996 as I had a turbo which does not seem to suffer from these problems - but during my ownership i had very little problems - a small issue of a leaking pipe which was fixed quickly and without fuss - the Porsche service is outstanding.

Go for it!


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

The 996 TT has the same basic engine dating back to the 964. So has the 993 and the GT3. The added water jackets are aesthetic... the guts are the same!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

cplus said:


> got a cayenne (i know there are very mixed opinons on this car but it serves a purpose for me (golf mainly!!)


I get two people, two sets of golf clubs and two trolleys
in my TT coupe ...... golf is NO excuse to get a Cayenne :roll:

When my golf playing friend collected his 996,
I went with him to the showroom;
we couldn't even get two of us and the bouquet of
flowers they included in the deal as a sop to his wife
into it. :lol:


----------

